# amazon sword blooming?



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

After some quick googling, i found out that my amazon sword is possibly going to grow flowers and bloom, my only concern is will i need to remove the lid to let the spike grow above water to flower? Im afraid ill have to relocate my bettas if i do, they love to jump... The spike seemed to be growing from one of the swords in the back and made its way towards the front before shooting upwards because it was growing underneath a large amount of duckweed. 

Added some photos. i know theres an insane amount of light and lots of algae and i need to trim some plants, i've been slacking with this tank.


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

Congrats on a healthy plant! To answer your question, I've personally never had an amazon sword bloom underwater. It always had to be exposed to air. However, if you'd like to avoid moving your bettas, you could simply lower the water level by a couple of inches and keep the lid open. I did this and had no trouble at all. Just be sure the level is low enough that they won't be able to make it out over the edge of the tank if they do decide to jump. Make sure to maintain excellent water quality to make them a little less likely to jump. I've done these things and have never had an issue with jumping! Good luck!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

how much would i need to lower the water level, will an inch or two be okay? i usually only leave 1 cm or less of space from water to lid. sometimes the lid even touches the water so i can trap co2 in my tank im cheap with co2....


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

Good question. The highest I've read a betta fish jumped was between 2 and 3 inches. To be safest, I'd say lower it at least 3 inches below the edge if you can. At least for a while if you wanna see your blooms.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

well i mean if i keep the lid on, will 2 inches be enough for the flower to bloom? or will the spike grow even further than that?


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

As long as the bud is above the waterline, I would think it should be fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it near the back or front? If it is near the back you can guide it through the area where the filter and heater cords enter the tank. That is what I did.

BTW, love the tank but I have a preference for the natural, overgrown look. And my Nerite snails appreciate the algae. ;-)


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

i have like 4 amazon swords in the back, and there are now 3 spikes shooting towards the front then shooting upwards(thats where the strongest light is ). ive decided ill let them grow till they reach the top and lower the water an inch so they'll have some room to bloom.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

RickyTan said:


> i have like 4 amazon swords in the back, and there are now 3 spikes shooting towards the front then shooting upwards(thats where the strongest light is ). ive decided ill let them grow till they reach the top and lower the water an inch so they'll have some room to bloom.


Yeah I decided to do that when mine started sending up a spike, that was two weeks ago. It has gotten a little longer now. Planted at base of tank (approx 1" to water line) probably now near 2" tall spike. No CO2, basic lighting. :surprise:


----------

